# Happy Anniversary to the Little's !!



## ccheese (Dec 11, 2009)

Today is Mr. Mrs. Wayne Little's 27th wedding anniversary !

The best to Wayne and Lynn .... hope you have many more...

Charles


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 11, 2009)

27 years and never a cross word. Apart from where to put the 1/24 scale B-17.


Congratulations Mr Mrs Little.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## imalko (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations! Here's to having many many more...


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2009)

A mate knows even another mate's wedding anniversay.
What a great forum

Congratulations, Mr. Mrs. Wayne!


----------



## Erich (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats Mr/Mrs. Wayne L. enjoy the day if possible


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 11, 2009)

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Torch (Dec 11, 2009)

Yup congrats................


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! Here's to many more!


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Busy old month in the Little household
Birthday, birthday, anniversary and then Christmas
You guys must be praying for January... 

Congratulations Mr and Mrs Wayne - have a great day and evening


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 11, 2009)

Wayne&family


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2009)

My most heartfelt and heartwarming congratulations to you two! Here's to at least twice as many happy years to follow! As my mom and dad says, people give up to easily today and they've been married for 41 years this year!

My hat's off to you two!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy anniversary Wayne and Wife.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on 27 fun-filled eventful years!! (I hope they were fun filled!!)


----------



## v2 (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Mr. Mrs. Wayne!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations you two. here's to many many more!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2009)

Now that's fricken awesome, a model for a number of us!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your anniversary!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

G'd on ya Wayne, hearty congratulations to you both and I hope you have a great day


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on the Anniversary Wayne and Mrs Little! Not far apart fromy my parents


----------



## Heinz (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your 27 years of wedded bliss.


Wheels


----------



## rochie (Dec 12, 2009)

congatulations to you and your wife Wayne and here's to many more anniversaries


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 12, 2009)

Happy anniversary folks, with wishes for many more!



TO


----------



## Airframes (Dec 12, 2009)

Hearty congratulations to you both!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 12, 2009)

Dang, she's put up with you for 27 years??? 

Seriously, congratulations, y'all!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Dang, she's put up with you for 27 years???
> 
> Seriously, congratulations, y'all!



Yep...she has!

Thanks very much to all for your kind wishes, much appreciated!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 13, 2009)

Sh!t I missed this , Congratulations mate!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 13, 2009)

Same here Daniel...

Congratulations Wayne and Lynn for making it through the years, it takes alot to get there...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 13, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Same here Daniel...
> 
> Congratulations Wayne and Lynn for making it through the years, it takes alot to get there...



Yep it sure does Les...
You don't die and you don't leave. 
(Blame Jeff Foxworthy for that one.)

Congratulations Wayne, it is truly an achievement to be proud of these days.
Here's to several more anniversaries.



Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 13, 2009)

Happy happy happy anniversary! I hope you two have many more.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry I'm late, but happy aniversary. Hope there's many more to come!


----------

